# Better Bark on Pulled pork on MES



## bamafan (Apr 11, 2009)

Any one have any suggestions on how to get a better bark on my pork in the MES? Every one loves my pulled pork but I would like to have a better bark. I cook mine until 160 then wrap in foil and take them to 190 or so. Maybe not foil them?


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 11, 2009)

I never foil. Just spritz with apple juice every hour or so. I cook mine to 195° then let cool at room temp until their cool enough to pull.


----------



## illini (Apr 11, 2009)

Use a meat probe and don't open the door until the internal meat temp reaches 200.

Be sure to have a generous amount of rub on the meat.
Fill the water pan to about 85% and use a drip pan on the rack above the water pan to catch the juices. This will also keep the water pan from overflowing.

Set thermostat so smoker has an average of 230* on the readout.

You can stop adding chips at 150-170 internal temp of the meat according to your taste.

Once the smoke has cleared close the top vent to about 50% or less. you can expect a little moisture to drip from the bottom of the door on occasion.

Good bark and moist meat is how it turns out for me.

Good Luck


----------



## iadubber (Apr 11, 2009)

If I have time not foiling makes the best bark for me. BUT, you have to have a good amount of rub on with a good amount of sugar. And as Marvin said, DO NOT open up the smoker chamber until it hits the 195-200 mark. It sure takes longer, but the bark is better.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I put a good amount of rub on and I told myself the next time I was going to try one unfoiled for the whole time and see what happens. I've got to do 12 for a golf tourny in a couple of weeks and will try it then. 
Thanks


----------



## eccho108 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Bamafan, Are you using a slather under your rub? I usually slather my butt with yellow mustard, or German brown mustard and then put on my rub. The mustard act like a rub glue. I put the butt in the fidge for the night, take it out 2 hours before smokin' time and rerub. Then smoke as usual. I pull it out at 200-210.do not foil. I get a nice thick, *crisp *bark. Something to try.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

I pretty much do as eccho108.  I score mine for more surface area.  We like Curious Aardvarks rub.


----------



## bamafan (Apr 12, 2009)

Echo, I do use yellow mustard. I think the foil is the problem. Although with the foil I have made some of the most tender pork I have ever eaten. I can barely get the foil off with out them falling apart.


----------



## mdgoos (Apr 12, 2009)

If you dont foil it wont it dry out, even worse if you never open the smoker?


----------

